# Want to know the sell price for my 24 inch monitor



## rak2410 (Aug 21, 2015)

Hi all,

I have a 24 inch Benq E2400HD monitor. Would like to know how much i can sell this for? 
Its 4 years old. 
Running like new. Everything is perfect. 

Reason is i already have another Benq EW2440L and looking to buy another one of the same model for my multi monitor setup. 


Thanks,
Rakshith


----------



## RCuber (Aug 21, 2015)

Please use this thread *www.digit.in/forum/bazaar/139625-how-much-can-i-sell-my-old-stuff.html


----------

